
Ask HN: Tool for converting GitHub files to HTML docs - alecsmart1
I want to manage docs on GitHub like how Auth0 does it.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;auth0&#x2F;docs<p>Gets converted to:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;auth0.com&#x2F;docs<p>Would you know the tool they use or can you suggest a tool which can achieve this rather seamlessly (ideally with a docs type theme)?<p>I don’t want to use Gitbook as they force to host on a separate sub domain. It’s fine if it’s a paid solution.
======
dalemyers
There are hundreds of solutions out there for this. Just search for
"documentation generator" and you'll get hundreds of hits. Not sure what this
one is. Seems to be custom.

